# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các ngôn ngữ lập trình web phổ biến nhất Hiện giờ

## Trans24h

Công nghệ phát triển khiến các ngôn ngữ lập trình cũng có sự thay đổi chóng mặt. Theo đó, website cũng càng ngày càng trở nên thân thiện và hữu ích hơn với người dùng. Cách đây vài năm, PHP, Javascript, ASP.NET, Ruby on Rails là những ngôn ngữ lập trình thịnh hành nhất. Trong thời điểm này, bên cạnh những ngôn ngữ kể trên còn có sự góp mặt của Python, C#,… Để rõ hơn về các ngôn ngữ lập trình web phổ biến nhất, hãy tham khảo bài viết sau của FPT Arena nhé!


 Trong các ngôn ngữ lập trình web, không thể không nhắc đến Python. Ngôn ngữ lập trình này được ra đời từ năm 1989. Python có cấu trúc cụ thể, hình thức sáng sủa và cú pháp ngắn gọn. Ngôn ngữ Python có khả năng tương thích mạnh mẽ với Hardware, Unix, Third-Party Software. Python có trên các nền tảng như MS-DOS, UNIX, Mac OS, Linux, Windows và các OS khác thuộc họ UNIX.

 có khả năng bạn quan tâm: *Dịch thuật website doanh nghiêp*



 Python có khả năng xử lý cực nhanh và tạo ra các chương trình từ script siêu nhỏ đến những phần mềm cực lớn như Blender 3D. Nhược điểm của Python là không có vòng lặp Switch… Case và Do… While. Thêm nữa, ngôn ngữ này không có các thuộc tính như Private, Protected hay Public.


 Python có cấu trúc rõ ràng, hình thức sáng sủa và cú pháp ngắn gọn
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình JavaScript
 JavaScript là NNLT hướng đối tượng. Đồng thời, đây cũng là ngôn ngữ chạy trong trình duyệt web, trên Client với một tập câu lệnh, mã lệnh đơn giản mà không cần phải biên dịch. JavaScript được sử dụng trong hàng triệu website với mục đích xác thực hình thức, cải thiện thiết kế và phát hiện trình duyệt. Khi được nhúng vào HTML, JavaScript dễ dàng hơn để chạy các chức năng.

 ngon-ngu-lap-trinh-javascript
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình JavaScript
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình C++
 C++ được phát triển dựa trên ngôn ngữ C. C++ nhận được sự ưu ái của các nhà phát triển web trên toàn cầu. Google Chrome, Microsoft Windows, Photoshop, PDF Reader,… là những ứng dụng được viết bằng ngôn ngữ C++. Các Game thuộc hàng kinh điển như AOE, Call Of Duty, Counter Strike,… cũng được viết bằng ngôn ngữ này.

 Bạn nên xem thêm:  KHÓA HỌC THIẾT KẾ WEB CHUYÊN NGHIỆP  FPT ARENA MULTIMEDIA

 Có thể nói rằng, ngôn ngữ C++ có tầm ảnh hưởng nhất định đến các ngôn ngữ lập trình web hiện nay như Java và C#. Ưu điểm của C++ đó là ngôn ngữ lập trình mạnh mẽ, tương thích với phần cứng, ít từ khóa, cho phép dùng nhiều lần chương trình con dưới dạng hàm và thư viện đa chức năng.

 ngon-ngu-lap-trinh-c
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình C++
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình Java
 Java là một trong các ngôn ngữ lập trình web phổ biến. Ngôn ngữ Java được phát triển từ những năm 1990 bởi James Gosling và cộng sự. đây chính là ngôn ngữ lập trình hướng đối tượng. Java là ngôn ngữ lập trình trung tâm cho mọi Developer mà sản phẩm họ tạo ra không liên quan đến Microsoft. Khi đó, các Developer chỉ tập trung vào trải nghiệm ngoài .NET.

 Java có nguồn gốc từ ngôn ngữ C và C++. Tuy nhiên, nó vẫn có mô hình hướng đối tượng cơ bản và khác biệt. Ngôn ngữ Java được đứng đầu danh sách các ngôn ngữ lập trình web phổ biến của TIOBE – Tổ chức chuyên đánh giá, xếp hạng ứng dụng, phần mềm.

 ngon-ngu-lap-trinh-java
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình Java
 Ngôn ngữ lập trình PHP

 Trong giới lập trình và thiết kế web, ngôn ngữ PHP là ngôn ngữ phổ biến. Khoảng 1/3 website trên thế giới sử dụng ngôn ngữ lập trình này, trong đó có các “ông lớn” như Facebook, Yahoo,… PHP được sử dụng phổ biến cho các CMS như Drupal, WordPress, Cake PHP, SilverStripe. Ưu điểm của ngôn ngữ PHP là sử dụng mã nguồn mở, Có thể chạy trên IIS hay Apache. PHP là ngôn ngữ ổn định, cài đặt đơn giản và hoàn toàn miễn phí.

 Bên cạnh đó, nếu bạn đã biết về C hay HTML, sẽ học PHP đơn giản hơn. Vì dựa vào XAMPP nên việc cấu hình đơn giản. Hơn nữa, PHP có nhiều hệ thống CMS miễn phí. Mặt khác, khi dùng ngôn ngữ PHP để phát triển web và các ứng dụng đi kèm, web của bạn sẽ rất linh hoạt, khả năng tương tác và phản hồi rất tốt.

 Ngôn ngữ PHP là sử dụng mã nguồn mở, Có thể chạy trên IIS hay ApacheXem thêm thông tin:

 Ngôn ngữ đặc biệt quan trọng trong thiết kế website. Nếu bạn đang muốn học lập trình và tìm kiếm cơ hội việc làm tốt tại các công ty thiết kế web, bạn nên khám phá và chuyển sang thạo nó. Bài viết đã giúp bạn biết rõ hơn về các ngôn ngữ lập trình web phổ biến nhất hiện nay. Nếu băn khoăn điều gì, hãy comment bên dưới bài viết để FPT Arena kịp thời giải đáp.

----------

